# 5 gallon Walstad method filterless tank



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Are you going to re-home the betta once you add the juvies?


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea I was wondering if I could house the betta with my adult RCS. Other wise I'll just put him in an extra vase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

On rare occasions, I've seen them live together peacefully but the majority have had bad luck keeping shrimp with a Betta...myself included.


----------

